# Phrag Hanne Popow



## TDT (Mar 16, 2014)

This plant has been very vigorous. I purchased it from Ecuagenera last year in February, it flowered in the early summer and is in flower again with two open simultaneously. Intense colour! Gorgeously fragrant in the afternoon!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeap, it's a lovely cross. Great flowers. The fragrance, from schlimii, is one of my favorites. Have you considered getting a Eumelia Arias?


----------



## TDT (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, I picked up two seedlings last year. They're growing, but won't be flowering size for a few years I'm thinking...


----------



## eaborne (Mar 17, 2014)

Great pouch color!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 17, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2014)

This is an excellent clone. You lucky guy!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 18, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 18, 2014)

Never get tired of this phrag!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 18, 2014)

That's a special one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2014)

Tom499 said:


> Never get tired of this phrag!





Migrant13 said:


> That's a special one.



I agree!


----------

